# Red tail brycon



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

I have 2 and are they awesome fish and do they have teeth?? They wont keep still???? Any website other then fish.org....Plz help!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've been seeing these guys in a local store by me. They are cool, and definitely have teeth. They remind me of exodon paradoxus. I wouldn't be surprised if they are are related.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Now I have heard that they can bite a goldfish in half p style. Hype or truth?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've never heard of them, can you post a pic?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sabotage said:


> I have 2 and are they awesome fish and do they have teeth?? They wont keep still???? Any website other then fish.org....Plz help!!!


 http://www.fishbase.org most likely will have some info for you


----------

